# Nikon info



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me, have the D50 and D70 been superseeded


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

They're still available 2nd hand, but none are made anymore. The D80 superceeded these models.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, the D80 replaced the D70, and i think the D60 replaced the D50.

Ive had the D70 and D80, both fantastic cameras.

The D80 has now been replaced with the D90


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

However if you can pick either the D50 or D70 up cheap on the second hand market it will be a very capable camera for you. If you can afford to splash out then the D90 is the way to go.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> However if you can pick either the D50 or D70 up cheap on the second hand market it will be a very capable camera for you. If you can afford to splash out then the D90 is the way to go.


I'm looking at the D60 twin lens package from Jessops but someone recommended the D50 or D70.
The D90 might be a bit out of my price range and won't give me the lens option. Ahhrggggg


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

You'll have to commit to buying at some point, you keep coming back to the D60, go for it and enjoy it, it's a very capable camera!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> You'll have to commit to buying at some point, you keep coming back to the D60, go for it and enjoy it, it's a very capable camera!


I know, i know, Picking the right one and doing the research isn't my idea of fun though.  Hate to think I'd make the wrong choice though so bear with me


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

You'll just want to upgrade in a years time anyway, it's in the blood. NAS strikes the strongest of wills!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> You'll just want to upgrade in a years time anyway, it's in the blood. NAS strikes the strongest of wills!


I got a OLYP OM10 when I was 16, then bought a OLYP OM1N (manual operation) quickly followed by a secondhand Mamiya C330 professional. Did quite a bit of darkroom stuff back in the day. Then a long period of not very much. About 3 years ago I got a OLYP Mu 4.0 megpix digital compact and now looking to this D60 thingy. I'm pretty positive I won't be upgrading for quite a while. To get seriously into photography costs quite a lot of dough which TBH I don't think I could afford or have the patience for anymore. I just want more options than what I have with the compact as in certain situations it restricts my creativity and I get a bit frustrated with it


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.... the lenses stay, the body gets changed. You're locking yourself into a system though.

If you haven't been into a camera shop and held it in your hands, DO NOT BUY IT! Example: I was thinking about a DSLR. Then I got a 400D in my hands - waaay too small, I need something I can use with gloves on. Didn't like the 30D, the D70 was illogical for me... so I was looking at a D40, then a K100d - and I've now had my K10D for nearly 2 years and I'm reasonably happy. Upgrading hopefully soon, when it's paid for itself. 

Moral? Go check 'em out. Don't worry about buying now or later, technology will always move on. Lenses stay, bodies go away. So pick something you like and is usable for you - it should feel "right" and "good". Without that, you're not going to use it, now are you?

Bret


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Costco have a D60 kit in at the moment, camera and 18:55 lens, £294.99 plus VAT (£346.61) but you also get a leaflet to get £30 back from Nikon when you send them a copy of your receipt.

Not sure if this is a bargain or not but thought I'd throw it into the mix  5 year Costco warranty too I would imagine?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> .... the lenses stay, the body gets changed. You're locking yourself into a system though.
> 
> If you haven't been into a camera shop and held it in your hands, DO NOT BUY IT! Example: I was thinking about a DSLR. Then I got a 400D in my hands - waaay too small, I need something I can use with gloves on. Didn't like the 30D, the D70 was illogical for me... so I was looking at a D40, then a K100d - and I've now had my K10D for nearly 2 years and I'm reasonably happy. Upgrading hopefully soon, when it's paid for itself.
> 
> Moral? Go check 'em out. Don't worry about buying now or later, technology will always move on. Lenses stay, bodies go away. So pick something you like and is usable for you - it should feel "right" and "good". Without that, you're not going to use it, now are you? Bret


Good advice for anyone that is, and advice that I will be using. I have planed to go see it for myself but I want some idea of what's about before going into the big smoke. 
Lenses may stay a little longer but not forever. Technology catches up with them too or I'd only need an Olympus body to go with my old lenses from yesteryear.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

megaboost said:


> Costco have a D60 kit in at the moment, camera and 18:55 lens, £294.99 plus VAT (£346.61) but you also get a leaflet to get £30 back from Nikon when you send them a copy of your receipt.
> 
> Not sure if this is a bargain or not but thought I'd throw it into the mix  5 year Costco warranty too I would imagine?


Hey, I never thought of Costco:thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Hey, I never thought of Costco:thumb:


They had a few other SLRs in too but I whizzed past before I got too tempted


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

megaboost said:


> They had a few other SLRs in too but I whizzed past before I got too tempted


The 5year guarantee is tempting.

Oh can anyone explain Live view?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Live view allows you to use the LCD panel on the rear of the camera as an EVF (electronic view finder). This was deemed impossible yesteryear due to the mirror/prism of the SLR, not anymore though.
I have it on my D300 and have never used it!

Gary


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Live view allows you to use the LCD panel on the rear of the camera as an EVF (electronic view finder). This was deemed impossible yesteryear due to the mirror/prism of the SLR, not anymore though.
> I have it on my D300 and have never used it!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, I thought it maybe something along those lines:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

If you are just after a few more options than on your mju but don't really want to get fully into photography again, how about looking at a bridge or high end compact. Saves you having to worry about seperate lenses and the high end ones are pretty darn good these days. Canon G10 has been getting rave reveiws. I even read a pro saying the images rated very well against his medium format with a digital back!!

I will post the link if I can find it.

Found it.
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/kidding.shtml

Makes for interesting reading.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Id go for a D80 over a D60 as you get the top LCD panel.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

My D80 is superb, I paid £850 for mine a year and a bit ago. 

Can be found brand new in John Lewis for a lot less!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Id go for a D80 over a D60 as you get the top LCD panel.





Mark M said:


> My D80 is superb, I paid £850 for mine a year and a bit ago.
> 
> Can be found brand new in John Lewis for a lot less!


Way out of my budget I'm afraid


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A good friend of mine has a D60. He loves it. Great camera he says, does everything he could want of it and he never feels limited by it... I guess part of the trouble of choosing is that, certainly in my boat, no matter what I could spend there'd always be better models out there so in some cases I was comprimising... but you know what, had I spent £k+ on a "better" Nikon, it would have confused the hell out of me and I'd never have been able to use it! The D90 I bought struck a great balance between giving me lots of scope to play while also now breaking the bank and not being over the top for someone of my... err... "talent"! :lol:

I dare say I would have been equally happy with the D60 had it been in my hands, because I'd still be learning it and still be seeking for how to improve my skills with it, so I dont reckon you'd feel like you'd missed out by the D80 etc being out of the price range... Only thing is you may learn it quicker, but thats not a worry. If that makes sense...

Also, the advice about feeling and trying these cameras is spot on... I only went for my D90 because I liked the feel of it, could navigate it fairly easily and enjoyed taking pictures with it... My work colleague has a Canon 450D, and between the two I preferred using the Nikon so went for that "system" over the Canon.



Mark M said:


> My D80 is superb, I paid £850 for mine a year and a bit ago.
> 
> Can be found brand new in John Lewis for a lot less!


Having just paid £710 for my D90 with 18 - 105mm lens kit, I fear how much I am going to see them sold for in a year's time! :doublesho But then I'm loving the camera so its not bothering me... what is is the burning desire to buy new lenses (have my eye on a 105mm Macros lens with vibration reduction given my liking for close up shots of plants and insects...)


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm pleased to hear your still enjoying it Dave. :thumb: Photography makes you explore the world in a whole different way.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> .... the lenses stay, the body gets changed. You're locking yourself into a system though.
> 
> If you haven't been into a camera shop and held it in your hands, DO NOT BUY IT! Example: I was thinking about a DSLR. Then I got a 400D in my hands - waaay too small, I need something I can use with gloves on. Didn't like the 30D, the D70 was illogical for me... so I was looking at a D40, then a K100d - and I've now had my K10D for nearly 2 years and I'm reasonably happy. Upgrading hopefully soon, when it's paid for itself.
> 
> ...


That's exactly the reason I ended up with a K10D too.

The rest were just like plastic toys.

If I had the cash for a 5D things may have been different though.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I firmly believe that to many buttons and gizmos get in the way of picture taking. The less you have to think about the more ready you are to take that unrepeatable shot. That's why I bought the OM1N all those years ago. It taught me about aperture and shutter setting far better too, being manual.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

You can get a D80 body for about £300 if you try.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Andy M said:


> You can get a D80 body for about £300 if you try.


Second hand? Then I'd have lenses on top of that. Budget is about £400 maybe a little more for a good deal


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't try ebay with much hope. I'm looking for the cheapest D40, £220 is the cheapest Ive seen at Dixons. Checked Ebay and it was around £270 BIN Cheapest


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going for a 1000d , 450d or D60. 

Waiting till boxing day though to see what prices are around in the sales. I'm flying abroad on the 1st of January so Dixons Tax Free is an option but don't know if it will be open or not.

Also worth noting although the 450d is dearer you get £50 cashback instead of £30 with the 1000d


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

srs microsystems are about as good as I've seen UK prices get... warehouseexpress, camerapricegrabber (i think) are reasonable. Don't bet on the prices dropping too much after Chrimbo because the crappy exchange rates (from your point of view, at least) will hit home at some point.

Bret


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm keeping an eye out here:

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/


----------

